
What We Have vs. What We Want - terpua
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/01/what_we_have_vs_what_we_want.html
======
daniel-cussen
Pure, unadultered entrepreneurial genius. He should be awarded a visa
immediately (assuming he'd like to come to US).

------
edw519
What a great idea! An airplane that goes nowhere just to give the experience
to those who have never had it.

Someone should do the same thing for computing. Oh wait, never mind. We have
Windows.

